
Awkward Use of the First Person - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/04/29/ballmer-chowder
======
mikerhoads
Can someone explain to me this guy's fierce/aggressive loyalty to Apple? Is he
an employee or own a large amount of AAPL?

~~~
PetrolMan
I've always wondered that myself. I don't understand when brand loyalties
reach the level of religious fervor.

